# Can each function be defined by what energizes it?



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Can whatever stimulus that energizes a particular function be distinct from stimuli that energize the other functions?

For example:
What exclusively energizes Fi doms? 
Which function is most likely to be energized by the continuous stringing together of related or unrelated ideas?

Discuss.

Also, please state your type and what most energizes you. Both an abstract general idea and a concrete example of what energizes you would be appreciated. Do you actively seek out this stimulus?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Extroverted sensing, experiences are what energize me the most. People generally don't energize. The outside world energizes me. A bike ride will energize me. I am outwardly focused on the world around me. Not so much on people but experiences. I think extroverted sensing can be energized by people or experiences. But me specifically, I am energized by experiences.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

A simplification on my current understanding:

Ne - Operating within open-ended possibility
Ni - Pursuit based on the abstract archetype
Se - Being free to pursue opportunity from encounters
Si - Being well supported by knowledge
Te - Successful coordination and management
Ti - Logical epistemology
Fe - Environmental and relational pick-me-ups like kindness and respect
Fi - Ones nature, values and principles, like growth in a genuinely wise direction


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

monemi said:


> Extroverted sensing, experiences are what energize me the most. People generally don't energize. The outside world energizes me. A bike ride will energize me. I am outwardly focused on the world around me. Not so much on people but experiences. I think extroverted sensing can be energized by people or experiences. But me specifically, I am energized by experiences.


You´re a T and not an F,.. that's why you prefer experiences over people.

I'm mentioning this because it shows the OP how important the second function is. (and thus proves that the dominant function alone isn't enough to define what energizes it. The dominant function (in the MBTI) has 2 possible options. Depending on that second function, the focus of the dominant function changes. And thus what energizes it.)


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmmm, I prefer experiences over people too  Sometimes people energise me, especially if the interaction was meaningful and/or very fun, but social activites can also immensely exhaust me 

Experiences always energise me though  I need a lot of time alone and can be a bit of a lone wolf, and I often prefer doing activites alone. Exercising, dancing, doing yoga and meditating, spending the whole day at the beach alone...those are some of the activities that energise me best


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I forget exactly how Jung explained it, but he broke it down between introversion and extroversion I think. Both need reality and idea. For the introvert, the idea brings him around to reality. Or maybe it was reality bringing him back to the idea. Either way, one type comes to the idea through reality, the other comes to reality through the idea. One is "Sophia's spark". 

I'm the type of person who thinks people are really the only interesting part of the world. Not that I necessarily like them, or approve of them. But they are the only interesting part of nature, and also the most frustrating. I only think about the human experience, and am only inspired or energized by things that relate to it.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter said:


> You´re a T and not an F,.. that's why you prefer experiences over people.
> 
> I'm mentioning this because it shows the OP how important the second function is. (and thus proves that the dominant function alone isn't enough to define what energizes it. The dominant function (in the MBTI) has 2 possible options. Depending on that second function, the focus of the dominant function changes. And thus what energizes it.)


Yea I figured this would be the case, especially after reading @_monemi_'s response. But maybe it's possible to crudely consider the stimulus that energizes a person as a linear combination of the specific stimuli to the four main functions in their stack. And to simplify things further, we can just take the stimuli of the dominant and aux functions to explain what energizes a person by assuming that the tertiary and inferior functions are negligible to a person's experience in most cases. 

For example
X - some stimulus that energizes an ESTP
A - some stimulus that energizes Se
B - some stimulus that energizes Ti

Then, X = aA + bB where a and b can be values (a number) that quantifies how intense each function specific stimulus was.

Ex. X = 5A + B 
(Stimulus X is composed of five times the Se stimulus as opposed to Ti.) 

So far
ESTP Se-Ti response: "The outside world energizes me. A bike ride will energize me. I am outwardly focused on the world around me. Not so much on people but experiences."

Here we see a focus on external experience + things (bike).

Hypothetical ESFP Se-Fi response: "Experiences involving people energize me. I am outwardly focused on the people and world around me." 

Here we see a focus on external experience + people.

Hence I think my original questions are still interesting except for "What exclusively energizes Fi doms?", which I'd resolve into "What exclusively energizes Fi?" and "What energizes Fi doms? to stress the importance of the auxiliary function.

The purpose of this thread is to try to reframe the question a person should ask when trying to determine their type by focusing on what energizes them as opposed to thinking/reflecting about past and present experiences that may or may not be relevant or significant, and to see whether it's a valid approach by having people who know their type give an account of what energizes them.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

default settings said:


> A simplification on my current understanding:
> 
> Ne - Operating within open-ended possibility
> Ni - Pursuit based on the abstract archetype
> ...


Some of these are vague, what do you think are some concrete examples of each?


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

shakti said:


> Hmmmm, I prefer experiences over people too  Sometimes people energise me, especially if the interaction was meaningful and/or very fun, but social activites can also immensely exhaust me
> 
> Experiences always energise me though  I need a lot of time alone and can be a bit of a lone wolf, and I often prefer doing activites alone. Exercising, dancing, doing yoga and meditating, spending the whole day at the beach alone...those are some of the activities that energise me best


Your type is confusing, but your response seems to fit Se.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

an absurd man said:


> Some of these are vague, what do you think are some concrete examples of each?


Very simple ones that don't describe the full scope:

*Ne - Operating within open-ended possibility
*Group brainstorming sessions sans criteria, criticism or considerations of limited resources, where everyone just throws out ideas as long as it doesn't involving shutting down anyone's ideas.

*Ni - Pursuit based on the abstract archetype*
Letting an INTJ child draw a picture without disturbing them, making alterations to it or making suggestions that ignore the hidden theme.

*Se - Being free to pursue opportunity from encounters*
Making calls on the spot about getting people to move and do things, being more directive than suggestive.

*Si - Being well supported by knowledge*
Baking something by following the recipe step by step, until you get experience with it.

*Te - Successful coordination and management*
My group went through a meeting with no complaints, clear delegation, all the problems resolved and just as planned and on schedule. Not bad.

*Ti - Logical epistemology*
[Insert proof.] Numbers are not discrete and defined by fractions as they are continuous along the scale of negative infinity and positive infinity, which allows for irrational numbers. 

*Fe - Environmental and relational pick-me-ups like kindness and respect*
I have built a little shrine of things that make me happy on my work desk.

*Fi - Ones nature, values and principles, like growth in a genuinely wise direction*
I meditated on what I personally admired and really at the core why, as to better know myself.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

an absurd man said:


> Yea I figured this would be the case, especially after reading @_monemi_'s response. But maybe it's possible to crudely consider the stimulus that energizes a person as a linear combination of the specific stimuli to the four main functions in their stack. And to simplify things further, we can just take the stimuli of the dominant and aux functions to explain what energizes a person by assuming that the tertiary and inferior functions are negligible to a person's experience in most cases.
> 
> For example
> X - some stimulus that energizes an ESTP
> ...


I think what's important to realize is that the brain is a single system where we use functions to describe how the whole system works. These functions aren't individual boxes with inputs and outputs within the system. So you can't find individual functions somewhere in the system. They are simply not there as defined sub parts of the system.

We observe behavior of the system and describe this behavior. Actually, Jung did this .

When trying to type somebody, we try to relate their past/experiences with these descriptions. It does make sense to do it like that.


What energizes people? And based on that determine their type.

Interesting approach. There is logic in it. Many MBTI questions are like: "after prolonged socializing you feel the need to be alone. Yes or No?",... that's a question that determines what energizes a person. In this case it's related to I/E.

Maybe the MBTI questionaires already includes what you are looking for?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Peter said:


> I think what's important to realize is that the brain is a single system where we use functions to describe how the whole system works. These functions aren't individual boxes with inputs and outputs within the system. So you can't find individual functions somewhere in the system. They are simply not there as defined sub parts of the system.
> 
> We observe behavior of the system and describe this behavior. Actually, Jung did this .
> 
> ...


Problem is nearly everyone gets tired of socializing for a prolonged amount of time. Everyone needs time alone. It's not a very good question.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

*Ne* - energizes by new ideas (creating of the ideas, when they emerge) 
*Ti* - energizes by successful analyzing of the idea (or a phenomenon or any other object of analysis) 
*Fe* - energizes by positive (successful) interaction with people (or perspective of it)
*Se* - energizes by beautiful scenery, sounds other sensory excitements or the idea of doing them
*Si* - energizes by remembering and succesfully reproducing a piece of memory (on paper or music)
*Te* - energizes by making practical decisions for a group of people and commanding them
*Ni* - energizes by insight into a problem
*Fi* - energizes by achieving a harmony inside

In no particular order. The first two are my dominant and auxiliary.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter said:


> These functions aren't individual boxes with inputs and outputs within the system.


Cognitive functions process information in different ways, therefore they can be interpreted as functions providing different outputs.










Else why bother to call them "cognitive functions", and why bother to differentiate between eight different kinds?



> So you can't find individual functions somewhere in the system. They are simply not there as defined sub parts of the system.


I wonder what MEG tests would have to say about that. Yes the brain is a complex non-linear system, but I assume that cognitive functions act as tools to be used in an *approximate model* of determining distinct personality types and how they think. Whether the model is actually useful or not is up in the air.



> When trying to type somebody, we try to relate their past/experiences with these descriptions. It does make sense to do it like that.


Past/experiences for me are inconsistent and it's difficult to determine which experiences were relevant/significant towards determining my personality type in an objective manner. I think it's the same for many people.




> What energizes people? And based on that determine their type.
> 
> Interesting approach. There is logic in it. Many MBTI questions are like: "after prolonged socializing you feel the need to be alone. Yes or No?",... that's a question that determines what energizes a person. In this case it's related to I/E.
> 
> Maybe the MBTI questionaires already includes what you are looking for?


I've seen many argue over whether that question actually relates to the dominant function attitude (I or E). For example, the reason that @_monemi_ pointed out. Other than that, there are a lack of questions that make people think about how they use energy when determining their type.




Here's some potential evidence for why it may be useful to think of cognitive functions in terms of energy usage:


> Jung's models do not restrict people to any one of four functions, in only one attitude. Rather it observes only that functioning in the opposite attitude requires greater expenditure of "energy" (or rather, emotional resources, enthusiasm, and so on). Operating the function in the person's preferred attitude conserves and replenishes energy.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] In this, Jung's ideas are a detailed close-up view of the fuzzy conventional idea of "comfort zones."
> _(Jungian cognitive functions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)_


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Aha said:


> *Ne* - energizes by new ideas (creating of the ideas, when they emerge)
> *Ti* - energizes by successful analyzing of the idea (or a phenomenon or any other object of analysis)
> *Fe* - energizes by positive (successful) interaction with people (or perspective of it)
> *Se* - energizes by beautiful scenery, sounds other sensory excitements or the idea of doing them
> ...


What's an example of a Ne and Ti moment that energized you in real life?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

an absurd man said:


> What's an example of a Ne and Ti moment that energized you in real life?


Ne - I am writing a novel and trying to create a new action - I jump between ideas and then one appears that is incredibly fitting; I am just sitting and contemplating one thing and suddenly I make an interesting connection between things that is funny/smart/genius and nobody else wasn't able to come to this; when I am riding or walking and there are half-real sci-fi fight going on around me; when I know only a few pieces of info and I build everything else and my Ti says it's great;
Ti - As I said, when I analyze my ideas and find them credible; when I read a hard blueprint or theory and understand everything; when I theorityze my ideas; when I analyze any thing and understand it.

But of those other functions - they are personal expirience too. I made those connections to past expiriences thanks to Ne+Ti instantly while writing a post. Like improvizing.


----------



## meghanenfj (Dec 21, 2013)

As and Fe-dom the easy answer is, what energizes me is 'people'. but my Ni comes out when I say that I love people because I think love is the most powerful thing in the universe, the reason for life, the unseen power that connects all of us. I am energized by love. I am energized by humanity, and the direction it is going.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Little side note - when I talk about the user of a function, I mean a type that has this function as dominant or auxillary in the function stack. 

*Se* - Definitely situations where you are directly involved, where something is experienced first-hand. When Se-user is pushed away and not allowed to participate, they instantly become skeptic and counter-productive against the entire project, and oblivious to the common goal. When Se-user takes a part in the art class, they direly need to be given the tools and make art themselves, they could care less about the "introduction to theory" or "history of art" kinds of rants. This is why different kinds of sports, even the extreme sports, are very well suitable for a Se-user.

*Ne* - Situations where there is a relative freedom to do something, being provided only the most relevant and somewhat vague instructions to what they have to get done. Ne-users get bored as soon as somebody expects them to imitate something, step-by-step. Also, Ne users are the biggest fans of different metaphors and theoretical examples, such as - "relationship is like a computer - you have to turn 'em on for it to work." For Ne-users, this stuff is inspiring and provides them with desire to take action.

*Si* - I've seen that Si-users are most enthusiastic about living "like a normal person should." Si-users are really motivated about enjoying every aspect of what comes with their social role - for example, a Si-user school student would seek to be a careful and good student, because in that way, they can show they appreciate studying in that institution, and that they belong there by full right. As opposed to Ne-users, the Si-users are most pleased when they succeed in living a life where everything is balanced and optimal, and no aspect in their life is exaggerated, and there's no overindulging. Si-users are the kind of people who fall into a routine, but this routine is designed by themselves to please them, and they are adept in carefully improving the routine to not become counter-productive or boring, so they see no bad in living a routine.

*Ni* - Definitely most energized by a living their life towards a bigger goal, or a dream of accomplishing something worthwhile. Every step and decision being made by Ni-user are divided into a (mental) list of pros and cons, as in "what are the benefits? What are the downsides?" Ni-users are extremely skeptical about any outside expectations of somebody, since their own expectations and vision must always be a top priority. When Ni-users want to be clever, they can manipulate somebody to believe that their own subjective vision is pre-determined in a "you can't deny it's going to happen" way, making people believe that their subjective ideas are actually "a conclusion that any person capable of thinking can arrive". Bottom line, Ni-users always need to move towards something to become energized. 

*Fe* - Energized by skillful networking and working with the "human factor" in order to achieve some sort of purpose. Fe-users also evaluate the seriousness of the situation by evaluating the emotional reaction of the people. Fe-users are most inspired when they can successfully maintain a social circle that consist of various people who can help them on different matters. For example, Fe-user making friends with a geek is happy that "now I could possibly use his help when something should happen with my computer" or having few friends who are willing to listen to them, and being friends with "the guy who makes silly jokes and provides comic relief for the group." 

*Te* - Most energized when they manage to find the most effective way of getting something done, when they can apply themselves and make a large profit from what corresponds to their productive actions. Te-user is the kind of person to first assume that the low productivity of somebody is most likely coming from using bad and outdated tools, being misinformed or not being up to date with the knowledge in the field, rather than lack of character, will or motivation. When Te-user can recognize the problem and solve it, they feel satisfied, knowing that their knowledge can be applied in real life matters. 

*Fi* - Most energized by doing things that they believe to "improve their character" or themselves as a person. Fi can sometimes remain misunderstood by Te, because a Fi-user can sometimes walk a long way through the heavy rain, because they see this as "test of endurance", while Te user sees this as counter-productive, because heavy rain is not a good weather for a long walk. Fi-user also ingrains personal sentiments to their character, believing that their likes and dislikes are a part of their personality. Fi-user always needs to maintain and act out on a character they believe themselves to be, and it's energizing for them if they can see that people understand and accept them as a multi-faceted being.

*Ti *- Most energized by gaining a full understanding of a new technical knowledge. Ti-user is exactly the kind of person who needs to take the toaster apart, and see what's inside of the toaster, just to learn what the toaster actually is. As opposed to Te-users, the Ti-users are not concerned with productivity and application of knowledge, but about the clear theoretical insight. They learn new information just because they want to learn it, and when it can be applied, it's an extra bonus. In the toaster example, there might be no other motivation than just a pure curiosity towards the machine - "I want to see what causes the bread to become crisp" or "I wonder what's causing the heat within the toaster" or "how the electricity interacts with the other components" etc. Ti-users believe that maintaining a clear theoretical insight in different fields might allow them to, for example, invent something new, or repair the existing machine.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

monemi said:


> Problem is nearly everyone gets tired of socializing for a prolonged amount of time. Everyone needs time alone. It's not a very good question.


That's an extrovert point of view. Obviously one gets tired of something if doing it long enough. To an Introvert that question is like: "hey, somebody gets it!"

Prolonged sosializing to an introvert is like half an hour or less even.

This question is just 1 our of many that try to determine if somebody is Introverted or Extroverted.


Remeber also that MBTI tests test for the 4 positions in the MBTI: I/E, N/S, T/F and J/P and not for the 8 Jungian functions Ni,Ne,Ti,Te,Fi,Fe,Si and Se.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

an absurd man said:


> Cognitive functions process information in different ways, therefore they can be interpreted as functions providing different outputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This box representation isn't bad per sé, but it gives the impression that every time the brain does something, it's one box at the time that's active and that they are somehow serial and/or parallel connected. Besides that, it gives the idea that each function does the exact same thing regardless of type. Obviously, they don't. Ni in an INFJ isn't the same thing as Ni in an INTJ.

Looking at the exact same situation, Ni in an INTJ comes up with completely different things than Ni in an INFJ. This obvious fact alone should already make it clear that the combination of Ni-Te and the combination of Ni-Fe can be considered functions as well. We just don't have a name for them. (actually we do: INTJ and INFJ, but that's type and not function.)

It's not like Ni in both these types does the exact same thing. Te/Fe has a huge effect on the analysis of the incoming information. Not just by judging, but also in assigning importance to the various parts of the incoming data. Both receive the social aspects of the situation but Ni in an INTJ will either give it lower priority or not even be (very) aware of these aspects. In an INFJ however, Ni will place high importance on these aspects. I'm trying to show here that the functions aren't boxes because Fe/Te do affect the priorization/awareness of different aspects of the incoming information. The rules by which Ni makes it's deductions are strongly determined by the Te/Fe preference.

Now this doesn't change the function Ni itself. The rules that make a function a function don't change. Ni in both types is a deductive process. But being a deductive process says nothing about input and preferences within the function.

I'm trying to show here that the first and second function together are a function in which we can see that there are 2 processes/subfunctions at work. But they´re not separate boxes. We´re just describing that there is 1 sub-function that is doing some kind of deductive processing and that there is another sub function that is guiding this first sub-function. These are not 2 separate boxes at all.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

What energizes my:
Ni - truth-seeking through intangible methods 
Se - putting the truth into action. Also, a break from my head and gathering new experiences
Te - confirming truths through external systems and logic
Fi - developing internal peace through developed values, principles, and beliefs.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

monemi said:


> These two are opposing each other. I'm Se-dom and Ti-aux.


Technical and theoretical are quite not the same, even in this context.

ESTP could be energized by learning technical information through trial and error, through experimenting, while ENTP could be energized by gathering technical information through second-hand sources, and then experimenting, to actually see if the results are consistent.

The difference here is that the ESTP learns the most while actually conducting the experiment, but ENTP would not learn the technicalities from the experiment, but only conducts it to learn that the hypotheses he previously made were true.

For (metaphorical) example, ESTP would put a firecracker in a bird house to "see what happens", and while observing, would gather information about what is happening, and if bird house stays intact, the ESTP would assume that the fire cracker is some lame stuff, and it should be about time to test something more explosive. ENTP would watch youtube videos, google for fire cracker's properities and contents, and would come to a conclusion that "the bird house should survive without catching fire." To see if it's true, ENTP would put a firecracker in a birdhouse, and observe the results.

Both methods have their merits and downsides. ESTP would probably notice a wide range of things happening, like how firecracker experiment is such a good way to draw people's attention, and how the birdhouse itself is quite durable and needs a bigger blast to make it collapse, but would not be inclined to figure out why the objects exactly behave like that. ENTP would know the theoretical side a little more, what is supposed to happen, why does it happen, but would be inclined to only observe how true this experiment is to the "pre-set scenarios" in his head.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> Technical and theoretical are quite not the same, even in this context.
> 
> ESTP could be energized by learning technical information through trial and error, through experimenting, while ENTP could be energized by gathering technical information through second-hand sources, and then experimenting, to actually see if the results are consistent.
> 
> ...


I'm usually the sort to find out 'why?' the birdhouse is still in one piece. This is a one sided perspective. 

ENTP: finds out why AND runs experiment.
ESTP: runs experiment ..... and? 

should be
ENTP finds out why and runs experiment.
ESTP runs experiment and is made curious by results.

The ESTP is inspired to learn more by the experiment.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'm usually the sort to find out 'why?' the birdhouse is still in one piece. This is a one sided perspective.
> 
> ENTP: finds out why AND runs experiment.
> ESTP: runs experiment ..... and?
> ...


Yay, that's it! I saw an EJ arendee video (an ESTP videoblogger discussing MBTI) where he stated how ESTP's and ENTP's are both have very experimental approach to life, and with my post, I wanted to find out how is ESTP's experimental approach differing from the ENTP's experimental approach, and your post provides some of the answer. :tongue:


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

monemi said:


> There is a big difference between gaining energy from something and enjoying it. I jump with both feet into socializing. But like introspection, socializing wears me out at about the same rate. Socializing requires a lot of awareness of other peoples thoughts and feelings. Introspection requires a lot of awareness of my own thoughts and feelings. Running, swimming, climbing, hiking give to me. My body tires but my mind doesn't.


That makes sense. Being a T awareness of other peoples thoughts and feelings aren't your main interest. But your third function is Fe. So you´re not blind to them.

I'm can see the thoughts and feelings of other people when I'm not participating in the conversation but just observe. I need to make an effort to be aware of these things. If I'm participating in the conversation and it's about something that interests me, then my whole focus is on the conversation and I'm blind to the feelings of others. (Of course if it's blatently obvious then I notice it too. But then the conversation has ended of course.)

As to activities like you mentioned. I do like some of those but these are not at all calming to my mind. With what ever I do my brain is constantly observing exactly what is happening and more importantly, why it is happening the way that is. It's constantly trying to predict what's going to happen next and what to do to avoid failure. And then my mind comes up with ways to do it better next time. When the activity is a fun activity this cool and I like it. But in the end of the day my mind is completely worn out. I'll dream about it, and in the following days my mind keeps coming up with explanations of why things happened the way they did and what strategies would work best to do it better next time. (It really goes like this: I'm at work, busy,.. when I have a moment of peace to myself, all those things all the sudden pop up in my head. which means my brain was busy with it, even though I was doing other stuff as well. Like a background processs.)

So 1 day of activity, causes a lot of internal processing, even in the days after. This effect is even stronger when it's something I never done before.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Peter said:


> That makes sense. Being a T awareness of other peoples thoughts and feelings aren't your main interest. But your third function is Fe. So you´re not blind to them.
> 
> I'm can see the thoughts and feelings of other people when I'm not participating in the conversation but just observe. I need to make an effort to be aware of these things. If I'm participating in the conversation and it's about something that interests me, then my whole focus is on the conversation and I'm blind to the feelings of others. (Of course if it's blatently obvious then I notice it too. But then the conversation has ended of course.)
> 
> ...


I'll observe tactics that worked and ones that didn't. I might look something up, like running techniques if a question occurs to me. Technique and tactics can always be improved on. My body gets tired but my mind is being rejuvenated. 

Unless we're talking pushing me to the extremes. Marathons and triathlons and an 11km swim in the sea, somewhere around the halfway mark it starts becoming a mental battle as much as it is physical effort. I've always finished what I started but I'd be lying if I said I didn't have moments of self-doubt. I don't care how much energy you draw from activities, it takes some tenacity when you take it to the extremes.


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm an ISFP and what energizes me is when I can be myself by giving no fucks about anything. When I can be free to do, act, dress, create, etc the way I want, then I'm the happiest.




KraChZiMan said:


> *Fi* - Most energized by doing things that they believe to "improve their character" or themselves as a person. Fi can sometimes remain misunderstood by Te, because a Fi-user can sometimes walk a long way through the heavy rain, because they see this as "test of endurance", while Te user sees this as counter-productive, because heavy rain is not a good weather for a long walk. Fi-user also ingrains personal sentiments to their character, believing that their likes and dislikes are a part of their personality. Fi-user always needs to maintain and act out on a character they believe themselves to be, and it's energizing for them if they can see that people understand and accept them as a multi-faceted being.


HAhahaha!!! Has happened to me.. Like, I've walked long ways in the sun instead of taking a taxi just because I didn't want to spend money and because I thought I could do it. And I did it!!! I think this relate to the fact that I'm a very stubborn person too. I also definitely relate to the "acting out of character" thing. Sometimes I'll say stuff or do stuff people are aware I don't normally do just for the fun of watching their reactions. So much fun.



KraChZiMan said:


> *Se* - Definitely situations where you are directly involved, where something is experienced first-hand. When Se-user is pushed away and not allowed to participate, they instantly become skeptic and counter-productive against the entire project, and oblivious to the common goal. When Se-user takes a part in the art class, they direly need to be given the tools and make art themselves, they could care less about the "introduction to theory" or "history of art" kinds of rants. This is why different kinds of sports, even the extreme sports, are very well suitable for a Se-user.


That's me in any class. Last Thursday we were in a class called Methodology of Investigation (I'm roughly translating the subject's name from Spanish) and I was like WTF am I learning here? I didn't see the whole point in sitting and discussing two points of view about the definitions of "knowledge". I was wore out and mad. However, that same day we started a new class called Camera Operation (I'm studying Radio, Film and TV Production and Direction in college) and I was extremely fascinated with the thought of what I could do and the videos I would produce and direct when I learned the advanced stuff there.. So excited for that class!


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I get energized by finding the threads between ideas and putting them together in ways that offer new insight.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I get energized...

-When I get to express myself, my personality, and personal philosophies
-When something new and interesting is happening
-When I help someone see things in a positive way
-When I discover something new about myself
-When I'm considering a new potential personality type for myself that seemed crazy at first but might actually be possible
-When I'm relaxing and doing something I enjoy
-When it's late at night and I'm about to go to bed and then someone on Skype starts talking to me so I stay up longer because this person is online RIGHT NOW and who knows when the next time will be that I get to chat with this person, and also because I don't want to miss out on this conversation 
-When I have a creative idea
-When I get inspired or passionate about something
-When I have an insight about types or functions and develop a new theory or understanding of how they might manifest


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

@Silveresque Sounds very Fi to me


----------

